# Since the update...



## S-Express (25 Oct 2016)

...I can no longer get onto the forum list page using my previous bookmark on my preferred browser (Firefox 49.0.2). Comes back with a load of code instead. I can search 'cyclechat' and access some of the individual forums from the google returns, but the forum homepage will still not come up on Firefox.

Posted this message on Chrome, which seems to be fine. If it helps, this is what I get when I use my old bookmark:

setupAutoloader($fileDir . '/library'); XenForo_Application::initialize($fileDir . '/library', $fileDir); XenForo_Application::set('page_start_time', $startTime); $fc = new XenForo_FrontController(new XenForo_Dependencies_Public()); $fc->run();


----------



## Sharky (25 Oct 2016)

Have you tried flipping the keyboard?


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2016)

Your browser has cached the page - which has changed due to the upgrade.

Click your CC bookmark again to load up that page of code and then *press CTRL+F5 to force the browser to refresh its cached version* with a new version requested from the CC server; that should sort it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## S-Express (25 Oct 2016)

Thanks, that did the trick. You're quite good at this stuff


----------



## jefmcg (25 Oct 2016)

I'll piggy back on this thread.

The thing I have noticed wrong with the site (but I think this was true for the message saying the upgrade was coming) is that I can't see the whole message saying how to report errors, viz







(mac, chrome browser. If I zoom out I can see more of the message, but not all of it)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2016)

And those Strava (etc.) ticker thingies seem to be broken too!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> And those Strava (etc.) ticker thingies seem to be broken too!




That's a different matter that's being looked into. Nothing to do with the server update.

Ignore me... I'm talking about the MyCycleLog tickers, not Strava


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> The thing I have noticed wrong with the site (but I think this was true for the message saying the upgrade was coming) is that I can't see the whole message saying how to report errors, viz


That's not related to the upgrade - that's always been like that; the height of the box is limited so as not to overtake the page header - click on the thread title and it'll take you to the thread itself to read the full details there. 


ColinJ said:


> And those Strava (etc.) ticker thingies seem to be broken too!


The cyclingticker.com is broken, yes, I'm aware of that one - a result of pushing PHP to the very latest version (to get the speed gains). I've sent @TimO a PM to ask if he's got some spare time to look into it for us (it's his code).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Oct 2016)

So what changed, @Shaun ? Was it just an increase in storage, RAM, etc. or are new features added?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Oct 2016)

I have no problems to report. Just wanted to say thank you to Shaun for doing this stuff.


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> So what changed, @Shaun ? Was it just an increase in storage, RAM, etc. or are new features added?


The hardware is exactly the same, but pretty much all of the operating system software packages have been upgraded to the latest versions, and we've also had an SQL database upgrade and I've pushed PHP to the very latest version as it offers a worthwhile speed benefit (at the risk of breaking a few bits of code here and there - nothing major, and hopefully all fixer-up-able).  It increases security and puts us in a good place for the forum software upgrade which is due sometime next year. 

It's been on the cards for quite a few months - I just had to wait until I'd saved up enough of my paper-round money before pushing the button. 

I'd expected it to take longer than it did and to have more complications than we have, so I'm very pleased with how it has gone and feel it's been a good investment. I've still got a bit of background work to do, which will keep me busy for the next few days and nights, but the key stuff seems to be working well.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Oct 2016)

Two things.

the "write a reply" phrase seems a tiny bit intermittent...i couldn't actually post this without going out and coming back.

also, is it me or are the graphics a bit blurry?


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2016)

That may be a result of having the old versions of CC files in your browser cache, conflicting with the newer code the server is chucking out. Clear your browser cache, then visit CC and press CTRL+F5 to reload from the server and it should behave itself after that. If you're on a mobile device just clearing your cache should do the trick. 

The graphics shouldn't be blurry - nothing in the upgrade should have had any impact on existing graphics; do you mean newly posted images?


----------

